# Kane denies bar fight



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> WWE
> star Kane (Glen Jacobs) says he was sitting at home earlier this week when reports surfaced that he was involved in a bar fight with MMA star Tim Sylvia.
> 
> Reports on an MMA message board said Kane beat up Sylvia at a bar in Detroit. Sylvia reportedly had a broken nose and black eye. Kane denies the story.
> ...





> Whole interview at http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/wrestling/article2331793.ece


Well that's a relief. Who knew Undertaker also had mma experience.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Well that's a relief. Who knew Undertaker also had mma experience.


He does a nice triangle choke pretty often. I believe he beat Edge with it at a PPV once. He even pulls the head down!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Well that's a relief. Who knew Undertaker also had mma experience.


I did. He uses MMA moves in WWE from what I hear. the few screenies i've seen looked really sloppy though, so I doubt he has any extensive training.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

+Shogun+ said:


> He does a nice triangle choke pretty often. I believe he beat Edge with it at a PPV once. He even pulls the head down!





HexRei said:


> I did. He uses MMA moves in WWE from what I hear. the few screenies i've seen looked really sloppy though, so I doubt he has any extensive training.


any clown can imitate a triangle choke or a rear naked choke... etc. that for me wouldnt have been enough proof for me to think he has mma training. Kanes word on the other hand is plenty.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

+Shogun+ said:


> He does a nice triangle choke pretty often. I believe he beat Edge with it at a PPV once. He even pulls the head down!


He actually uses a gogo. It's sloppily set up but i guess that doesn't really matter


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> any clown can imitate a triangle choke or a rear naked choke... etc. that for me wouldnt have been enough proof for me to think he has mma training. Kanes word on the other hand is plenty.


Thank god pro wrestlers never misrepresent themselves!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Thank god pro wrestlers never misrepresent themselves!


Sure Kane can lie about it but i really dont see why he would. If you think Kane is lien because he is a pro wrestler then to me thats just silly. Its also ProWrestlingicsm.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

just commenting on their credibility. I have heard the undertaker saying he trains BJJ too, and I take it with the same grain of salt. I believe neither of these guys has any extensive training. They probably hit up a some lessons, which is respectable in and of itself.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

This ought to stop this rumour dead as far as I'm concerned. There is simply no reason for Kane to deny this if the incident actually happened. 
It would obviously benefit him to have people think he smacked Sylvia around, hell, I'd expect him to take credit for it even if it didn't happen. Someone was just bored and managed to get this floating around MMA media.


----------



## MonkeyKing (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet the b.s. rumor was started by the WWE. Any takers? One day there was nothing about it anywhere, and the next it was posted and reposted on most MMA sites and boards. It's a little fishy how fast this one spread.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The reporter got it wrong... It wasn't Kane... It was Dr. Isaac Yankem.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

That or that low down fake diesel guy...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

dario03 said:


> That or that low down fake diesel guy...


hahaha! I was afraid I'd be the only one who knew this stuff. :thumb02:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> hahaha! I was afraid I'd be the only one who knew this stuff. :thumb02:


And I am proud to say I have no idea what you guys are talking about.... :dunno:


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, no Kane.


----------

